# would  a remake of u.f.o work today??



## logan_run (Jun 15, 2019)

If they remade u.f.o created by the Andersons would it work in modern times??


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 15, 2019)

I'd love to see a remake!


----------



## Daysman (Jun 15, 2019)

Might be interesting if set in that (alternate) 1980... maybe with less smoking in small offices, but I think that was just the pilot...


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 15, 2019)

I don't imagine they'd use the same wardrobe and hairstylist dept


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, at least they were right about cats...





From: "The Cat With Ten Lives"​


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 15, 2019)

​He looks so different from my memory of him!


----------



## Al Jackson (Jun 15, 2019)

I thought the first series was stupid I was not entertained by it.


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 15, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> I thought the first series was stupid I was not entertained by it.


There wasn't much in the way of science fiction and fantasy out there, so i appreciated this series.  And yeah, I found it entertaining. It was Space: 1999 I found ridiculous.


----------



## Al Jackson (Jun 15, 2019)

Cathbad said:


> There wasn't much in the way of science fiction and fantasy out there, so i appreciated this series.  And yeah, I found it entertaining. It was Space: 1999 I found ridiculous.


I remember a review of Space 1999 that labled it as Space 1949 , I thought Star Trek had set a standard for space opera on TV , but I was sore put to see that the Andersons had learned anything.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 15, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> I thought the first series was stupid I was not entertained by it.



UfO had an interesting concept , great special effects and production values and some interesting stories. The problem was that the much of the writing was poor , the Acting  character wooden and the for the most part unlikable.  This sho with better writing , an acting could have  been great.

I do think  a remake of this show work.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 15, 2019)

Al Jackson said:


> I remember a review of Space 1999 that labled it as Space 1949 , I thought Star Trek had set a standard for space opera on TV , but I was sore put to see that the Andersons had learned anything.



Space 1999 is flawed for alot of obvious reasons.  first and foremost, how could the  moon traveling at less then the speed of light vist  other planets?  Like UFO the show had  great production values and special effects .  The character are marginally less wooden and less unlikable .  Season one is at least watchable. Season 2 helmed by Fred Freiberger  was really  wretched .


----------



## Al Jackson (Jun 15, 2019)

BAYLOR said:


> Space 1999 is flawed for alot of obvious reasons.  first and foremost, how could the  moon traveling at less then the speed of light vist  other planets?  Like UFO the show had  great production values and special effects .  The character are marginally less wooden and less unlikable .  Season one is at least watchable. Season 2 helmed by Fred Freiberger  was really  wretched .


Yeah, after the example Star Trek had set it was disappointing that British production be such 'comic' book SF. The land where 2001 and the Quatermass series had been made. As you say the  production values looked great but they paid about as much attention to the factual universe as Irwin Allen did! I was sorely disappointed in that show.


----------



## KiraAnn (Jun 16, 2019)

I think a remake of _UFO_ would work today. Most likely as a Netflix or Hulu show. I liked it better than _Space 1999_ - too much of that was ridiculous. As for wooden acting, did you ever see _Invaders_?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 16, 2019)

Cathbad said:


> View attachment 53530​He looks so different from my memory of him!



He also voiced  Captain Blue on *Captain Scarlet*. He was outstanding in that role .


----------

